
Ask HN: Startup founders – have you renegotiated office rent? - dopplesoldner
Additionally, any luck with cloud providers?<p>Looking for ideas.
======
bruceb
Not exactly what you are looking for but I know one person who got their apt
rent reduced.

Can you give us an idea of what location and size of place you are trying get
reduced?

